
Infrastructure as Code: Terraform and AWS Serverless - javinpaul
https://ordina-jworks.github.io/cloud/2019/01/14/Infrastructure-as-code-with-terraform-and-aws-serverless.html
======
tirumaraiselvan
Offtopic: The UI of this blog is simply outstanding!

